# Baby Twin failed switches, repair or replace?



## lshake (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Folks.

I have a 3 year old baby twin which was meant to be a long term commitment after 12 month with a krups machine proved I quite liked this real coffee thing. The Twin was a wonderful upgrade from the Krups machine but hasn't been without niggles, the milk steamer broke 10 months ago and despite a £150 bill and a month without the machine (done by gaggia-service.co.uk) it was never the same, the espresso's were much better after the repair though so I stuck with it.

Now the front panel switches have broken. The machine starts randomly so can't be left on, switching between modes is very hit and miss. Cycling the power helps a little but over the last week even that hasn't been able to coax it back into action.

So, my question is, should I cut my losses and look to get a better machine? Or is it worth trying to get it repaired again? I've been happy with the coffee from the machine, but miss being able to froth milk and make my wife hot chocolates. I've a little more budget now and while not looking for an excuse to upgrade, I realise now that the Twin wasn't quite the quality machine I thought it was when I purchased it.

Any advice would be gratefully received, especially a good service engineer or retailer in North Derbyshire or South Yorkshire.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Gaggia manual service is up in Todmorden, West Yorkshire if that's any good to you. He posts on this forum regularly and has his own web site.

Ian


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hiya, sounds like the cpu is on its way out, with service and cpu you would be looking at over £100. and as with all electrics it could last for six years or 6 days. i would go for something more reliable like a classic

mark


----------



## lshake (Apr 9, 2012)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hiya, sounds like the cpu is on its way out, with service and cpu you would be looking at over £100. and as with all electrics it could last for six years or 6 days. i would go for something more reliable like a classic


Thanks Mark, appreciate your time. I guess I need to research the alternatives.

Lee.


----------

